# Buying good steaks



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

I plan on going to Eastern Market in Detroit this Saturday to buy some good steaks to age. Does anybody have a favorite butcher down there that has good cuts at a good price? Also, is there anything that I should look for when buying cuts of meat. I've always just looked for good marbling and a dark red color. Any tips are appreciated


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Not sure of the name of the place, but if you cross the foot bridge over the freeway, that market has always been good to me. Buy a full piece of meat and they slice it on the spot for free. Much cheaper than buying individual steaks. I buy at least on full piece of strip every 3-4 months. Normally $3-$4 per pound instead of nearly $7 for individual steaks.

I think its called the Gratiot Market.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

awesome info...I'm going to have to go check that out!


----------

